# Tick Prevention



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Last week, my neighbor told me she was taking her Hav, Benji, to the vet because his eyes were swollen. She thought it was an allergy since the pollen counts have been rediculously high. Tonight, she told me she ended up taking Benji to an ophthalmologist who diagnosed tick disease. My neighbor was unsure of the specific disease and plans to get more details when she takes Benji back in 2 weeks.

Benji is currently on Frontline Plus, as is Maccabee. Benji walks daily in a wooded area near our homes, whereas Maccabee's walks are limited to sidewalk and grassy areas. Still, if the dog two doors down was infected with a tick disease, Maccabee is probably at risk also. 

What do you use for tick prevention? Maccabee goes back to the vet next week, so I'll ask him, but i'd like to hear what you are using.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Aw Sorry to hear about the little one.

I found the only thing that works for me is the Preventic tick collar along with frontline. This is what my vet recommended. K-9 advantix works, but a lot of dogs have had bad reactions to it, including my dogs. My vet stopped carrying it because it is too harsh. The collar repels the ticks. It amazing.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

When we had a bad tick problem last year, we had to use the Preventic tick collar.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Laurie,

DH puts something on the grass every spring and fall that kills all insects, including Ticks. He already did it about a month ago, and will be repeating it again sometime within the next week. That keeps ticks at a minimum in our yard. My dogs spend most of their outdoor time in our fenced in yard, where they run and play, but no other animals can come in, not even deer.

I have to look at what I usually put on the dogs, haven't done it so far. I know I got it from BJs last summer.

The stuff DH puts out on the grass is good enough that last summer I didn't need to put any tick prevention on Bumi.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Last fall we found a regular dog tick on Tucker and called the vet. He changed Tucker from Frontline Plus to Vectra 3D. On Frontline the tick should have been dead, but it wasn't. Tick infestation has gotten horrific in our area and Frontline wasn't working as it should. Tucker doesn't go into any wooded areas just our yard and walks through the neighborhood on the street. Ticks are everywhere!!!!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm using frontline and a tick spray from iherb.com and so far no ticks on the dogs..just on me! Always at night in the bed...yes the dogs sleep with me! They seem to be protected and I'm NOT! I honestly only find one when the lawn is mowed..I think the guy mows into the weedline a little and that must stir them up...I just become alot more vigilant about checking them and myself when we come in out of the yard........


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Atticus is on Vectra now, I have used frontline and Advantix with other dogs. My vet says the ticks are not responding to those others well (they used to work better) So now they are using Vectra. I'm sure it's awful stuff,but we have terrible ticks in Vt. At least he is white which helps!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

My vet recommended Advantix because they were finding too many "failures" with Frontline in the past year. So far, so good. No ticks on Beau, 1 on me!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think this is an area where it really depends on where in the country you live. Some areas are showing resistance to some meds, others to different meds. You really have to talk to the vet orother local dog owners to find out what is working best in your area, and how to use it in the safest way.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Be careful with the Vectra and Advantix. They have the same harsh ingredient. My guys were on Advantix for years before the developed a rash all over their bodies and Fred had neurological issues. the rash didn't go away until it was out of their systems. It took over a month. Scuds got lyme even though he was on Frontline Plus.... that's why I decided to use the Preventick collar in conjunction with it.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, so much for not applying the medicine to the dogs yet. I found 3 ticks on Toby. Two deer ticks on different days and one dog tick. I know he got them on the same day I found them since I check them every night and hadn't found any on them the night before. The two deer ticks were dry, almost dead, now the dog tick, that sucker was bloated!
Needless to say, I already put the preventive Med on them.

Is Hartz something...


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm going to a conference for work this week, so I left Maccabee with my Fiance. If course when I was 25 minutes into my 2 hour drive home he called and said he found a tick! I couldn't turn around because I was already fighting the clock to get home before my daughter. Scott said the tick appears to be dead but he is having difficult removing it. He also mentioned that one of his neighbors is a vet. He just moved into the house 2 weeks ago. I guess he's going to go introduce himself to the neighbors and figure out which one is the vet! LOL! I suspect the one who asked what breed Maccabee is is not the vet, so Scott can skip that house.


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

hi,check out OregaPet-(Natural first aid with oil of oregano). I had bought some of there products from a health food store.and i think so far these products are great.for the spray i had used it in my bed and on my fur kids.even on my self?lol.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been thinking about what to use for Charley and I don't like the idea of using all these harsh chemicals on him. Any suggestions for heartworm, fleas or ticks. Pam told me about Vetri Science repel wipes - she uses them on her dogs. Any other suggestions anyone??


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

hi, stuff i use to keep off-away- is as i mentioned above-OregaPet-(natural first aid for pets.i keep on hand & use all there products(Google the info about it?( www.oregapet.com).bought it from a health food store.love the stuff.i have also used apple cider vinegar on them in there bath washing and also diluted with water in a spray bottle on there fur.i also use a dog shampoo i found at Walmart its Tea Tree Oil dog shampoo for dogs.also also Jasmine natural-Flee pet shampoo. Everything i use on my dogs inside & out is mostly ,i should say mainly all natural and none-toxic & No harsh chemicals.oh i also use coco nut oil with-for them it also has many benefits.


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

Thinks i must be tired i used the word also a few times? oh all these nasty pesty bugs have never bugged my dogs,but they have for me.i guess they don't like the smell or taste of my fur kids.and yep i have sensitive skin,so i have also used the OregaPet spray on myself and apple cider vinegar.lol.it worked. and has helped.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I use Advantixx on my Aussie, Frontline on Jack. Nessie hasn't had a tick yet. Jack on the other hand... oh boy. I bought a 12 pack of Frontline last year and am almost through it. I am going to see if Jack can handle Advantixx. 

Both Jack and Nessie have the Lyme vaccination. 

We also are on the list to start having our lawn sprayed. We use an organic company for our lawncare and they have a product for insect control. They spray once a month. I hope it works.

Other than that, I have my handy-dandy tick removal tool.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I found this article on tick prevention...pretty interesting that they recommend once-a-month spot-on treatments.

http://www.canadianliving.com/life/pets/what_flea_treatment_is_best_for_your_dog_or_cat.php


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I just read in the other Hav Forum that you can mix 4 oz of Water, about 20 drops of Rose Geranium Oil and a few drops of Lavender Oil and make a spray that will help repel the ticks. Or you can apply the Geranium Oil (2 drops) directly into the dog collar (cloth collar).


----------

